# Cost Of Diesel in France



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Hi everyone,

How is the diesel price doing over in France, is it going up as much as the UK ??

Steve


----------



## brockley (Mar 6, 2009)

http://www.drive-alive.co.uk/fuel_prices_europe.html


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Prices*

Dependent upon the amount of €'s you can get for your £1. It is around £1.10-£1.15 a litre.

See My Prices here

Or look here

TM


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Currently down in the South of France and fuel prices creeping up almost daily (French dockers in Marseille tacking action) but prices vary from €1.31 at Supermarkets to €1.50 on Autoroutes
When we arrived 6 weeks ago the prices were around €1.21

WHat are the prices like in UK?


----------



## seanoo (Mar 31, 2007)

€1.33 yesterday at leclerc for diesel, €1.43 unleaded 95, regards sean


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Vennwood said:


> WHat are the prices like in UK?


£1.30 and upwards! 

Local Asda @ £1.30. Local BP £1.36


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Vennwood said:


> WHat are the prices like in UK?


£1.39.9 at John Harrison in Lowdham, one garage in Leicestershire on Midlands tv last night @ £1.47.9


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Roughly what you pay here in pounds and pence per litre you pay in France in euros and cents. One thing I did notice this last trip over is the increase in the number of supermarkets that have gone to card only. Dammed if I could get them to work with my Master card:? 

peedee


----------



## me0wp00 (Jun 2, 2010)

1,35e here diesel


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Filled last week at €1.30.
This week now €1.36.

So still about ONE POUND a gallon cheaper than UK.

Ray.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

One of the cheapest seen at Carrefour is €1.316 for diesel - about £1.13 per litre.


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Thanks one and all for the info.

Can't wait to get over there, it will save me money by going on holiday, how strange is that.

Steve


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

Down here in Spain its around €131.

Wobby


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

wobby said:


> Down here in Spain its around €131.
> 
> Wobby


...for a hundred litres I hope


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

trevd01 said:


> wobby said:
> 
> 
> > Down here in Spain its around €131.
> ...


I wish!!!!

Wobby


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

wobby said:


> trevd01 said:
> 
> 
> > wobby said:
> ...


OK how much is it really :?:

131€ a litre is, er £113.00 a litre, which is £513.00 a gallon

131c i think :?


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

trevd01 said:


> wobby said:
> 
> 
> > trevd01 said:
> ...


How about 1€31 or €1.31 but then you new that. :roll:


----------

